# Up On The Roof



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

I noticed that some spots around the antena and vents need to be re caulked - is it safe to stand on the roof?

I am apx 205 lbs. will the roof hold me?

I will be cleaning the roof - what kind of cleaner do you use?

THanks for all your help in advance.
4Beeps


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can not hold a dance contest up there but yes you can get up there and move around. Just do it slowly and try to keep your weight on the rafters.

I clean my roof with ****-n-span or with laundry detergent, warm water and use a long brush. I do not try to make it spotless, just want to get the big stuff off. Once dry I crawl around checking the seams looking for cracks that may leak. I do this twice a year.

For cleaning the roof you can use a lot of different things, just avoid petroleum based cleaners.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

X2 on getting up there. I'm a few pounds lighter, but the guy who did my pdi was heavier and walked around on it. Like andy said, try to stay on the trusses. You can tell by the amount it bends, and will soon be able to figrue out where they run. I use the rubber roof cleaner and protectant that I bought at CW. It is made for these roofs and seems to do a good job.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

X3...Im about 195 and I stay on the trusses...anywhere else feels uncomfortable. I use the dicor cleaner and caulks(www.dicor.com) available at camping world. I have also used the rubber roof cleaners @ walmart and they seem to work well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

4beeps,

I will add to what the others suggested with this: STAY ON THE RAFTERS. Don't "try" to... do it. Otherwise, you may end up with an unexpected sunroof in your Outback. Some people have made up a couple of small pieces of plywood, big enough to span a couple of rafters, and use those to 'leap-frog' across the roof. If you do that, be sure to round the edges of the wood. The membrane will tear easily, and you need to be very careful of it. The same goes for shoes. Soft soles, or better yet, no shoes is the safe way to go.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Or just plain stay off







.... I've had my rig for going on 5 years now and never really "needed" to walk up there at all.

During that time I've re-caulked just about everything up there at least once and some twice. You can pretty easily reach any serviceable area on the roof by standing on your step ladder and kind of laying on the roof. From there, your reach with a caulking gun will take you accross the center of the camper. Your results may vary, but it works for me









Like Andy said, I've had good roof cleaning results with Tide in hot water.


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your input - maybe i should just have the dealer do it - but the idea of spending $$$$ for something i normally can do myself bothers me.

Again this is the greatest place on the web - warm people and free advice.

THanks,
4Beeps


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> You can not hold a dance contest up there but
> .


Note to self.......cancel dance contest


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

You can do this yourself. I thought about the dealer recaulking my roof and these guys on here slapped $850 worth of sense into my head....I had a few small holes and the dealer wanted to do a complete reseal. I bought a few tubes of dicor and not another leak. Just get up there, feel it out, be carefull and get caulkin.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

What I've been told is if it has a ladder to get on the roof, then no problem. If no ladder, then be careful. I have a ladder on mine and I'm up there all the time. I kind of watch for trusses, but don't have any problems if I miss one.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm pushin' 240 and can walk around up there no problem. I usually crawl, but walking will not collapse the roof, even between the trusses.

The way some folks talk you'd think there's rice paper up there. Caulk/clean more worry less.









Not falling off should be the main concern.


----------

